# Emergency. Please pray



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My DH was distracted (or flights were just cancelled for Fri.)& Lis got into his sugar free gum. I found it in her bed--don't know how much she got. Have call in to the vet here. 
Please pray.:wub:

The 2nd vet (who is on duty) called the chemist here who said not to make her vomit. She said to expect severe diahrrea & possibly vomiting & we should call back if she gets bad! 

We finally got through to Lufthansa & no tickets available until next wk. Just as we were in the middle of the conversation (after over an hr. wait) we got cut off---so no tickets yet. This is insane!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Liesl.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I will add her to my prayers


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Lisi in my prayers.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Praying!!! :crying:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for Liesl!!! Laurel did the same thing when she was less than a year old. We took her to ER. They made her vomit, she was fine.She ate one piece that fell out of my granddaughter's mouth. It was sorbitol not xylitol.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that she's fine and didn't eat enough to have any effect on her at all


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

DH discovered his briefcase was on the floor of his study & Lisi found the gum there. It is definitely xylitol but so far nothing has happened. . . she seems fine. OK it isn't that long yet, but I am hopeful.
Please continue your prayers for her. She is small---about 4 or 4 1/2 lbs. so it would not take much to upset her system. We have prayed over her and DH is sick. I have asked him so many times not to have it anywhere that she might get to it. He feels awful. I don't blame him, or her---I just pray she will be ok. She is crazy & wonderful & you all know how much we love her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Sandi, I am so sorry! I pray Lisi will be okay!

I can't believe we don't have a warning about Xylitol poisoning pinned in this section:

01 Xylitol Poisoning - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh Sandi! You poor thing, and your DH too! Praying little Liesl has no ill effects from the gum-- maybe she could have spit it out somewhere? Pippa tends to grab something she's not supposed to have then goes to her "hidey place" and I find it later. 

I'll also be praying about the flight situation-- my goodness, what a panic!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Oh, Sandi, I am so sorry! I pray Lisi will be okay!
> 
> I can't believe we don't have a warning about Xylitol poisoning pinned in this section:
> 
> 01 Xylitol Poisoning - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


 
Great link Marj and hopefully we'll have a warning about Xylitol poisoning pinned. Continuing prayers for Lisi. rayer:rayer:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh no! Poor little Lisi! Sophie got into some sugarfree gum not too long ago. I wouldn't have know that she got a hold of it if I hadn't of seen a piece of gum stuck in her beard. I called the vet and she was fine. She had a loose stool, but not nearly as bad as I was expecting. The worst part was getting that gum out of her beard! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh Sandi, you have had your share of stuff going on lately, haven't you? I'm thinking about you guys, please keep us posted.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Geeze Sandi, can anything else happen? You poor thing! I'm guessing Liesel only got a tiny amount of xylitol because you and dh are so vigilant I'm sure you caught it super quick. Hopefully she won't even exhibit any symptoms. And you're correct, no blaming. Accidents happen. Praying for Liesel and for the flight. (((Hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bless you one and all! Sorry I can't reply individually. I am a bit "spent" as the British say! It isn't looking good on the flights. I do, honestly, believe God is watching over us and that nothing happens by chance. I can't make any human sense of the crazy circumstances but I know that *I am exactly where I should be, regardless of how it feels (and it doesn't feel good). *
I need to practice what I preach. . . appreciating all the prayers!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Bless you one and all! Sorry I can't reply individually. I am a bit "spent" as the British say! It isn't looking good on the flights. I do, honestly, believe God is watching over us and that nothing happens by chance. I can't make any human sense of the crazy circumstances but I know that *I am exactly where I should be, regardless of how it feels (and it doesn't feel good). *
> I need to practice what I preach. . . appreciating all the prayers!


 
Sandi, when i saw the thread i honestly thought it was about the cancelled flight, never thinking it was about Lisi. Continuing prayers for Lisi and that you will be able to get a flight soon. :grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

What will happen if you can't find a flight until next week? Does that mean you won't be able to go to HH at all? Or will you just be delayed?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dear Sandi,
Sending good, healing thoughts your way. Stormy says, "everything will be alright, soul sister".


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I feel so badly about this. It means we will be delayed only. I am hopeful all will end well. Today, funnily enough, we got word that the other family has to leave our house earlier & we could come on Sat. (we already paid for a non-refundable two nights at the Red Roof Inn). We called & made arrangements to get the key early! Tonight late we got word of the strike for Fri. I am so sorry that things are so crazy but I can do nothing on a human level except push, push, push. If there are no seats I will just have to wait until there are. Our grand-baby is also due early next week so who knows for what reasons we are thrown into chaos?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

gopotsgo said:


> Dear Sandi,
> Sending good, healing thoughts your way. Stormy says, "everything will be alright, soul sister".


Sweet precious baby, thank you, I needed to hear that, esp. from you!:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no! 
I hope Lisi will be okay!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just read that it can take up to 12 hrs. for a reaction. I think I will sleep now so I am ready for anything!
DH says 24 hrs. strike w/Lufthansa means "that is how long it takes before they answer." At least we haven't lost our sense of humor here.:HistericalSmiley:
I hear the speaker phone saying "thank you for your patience" & I hear DH saying "I don't have any more patience." It may be a longer night than I had wished. :innocent: :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Sandi, I'm so sorry you faced with more difficulties! Lisi is in my prayers. Please keep us posted on her. I sure hope the flight situation works itself out.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh poor Sandi, just what you didn't need is more stress! Should I look for alternative accommodations? I totally understand if I need to, I just don't want to add to your stress level!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sandi, I'm so sorry you're going through this. The flight problems, but mostly Lisi getting into the gum. I know your DH must feel horrible. You have your whole SM family sending good thoughts and prayers. Tomorrow is a new day, and I'll pray it's a much, much better one!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good heavens! I hope things turn around for you rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you need a laugh! I just went into the office to say to DH, maybe we should forget HH & reschedule for Nov. if the place is available. While talking I leaned on the fax machine & cut him off. He had been waiting or about an hour already! We both burst into laughing! Funny? No. Not really.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Sandi. I've been editing all day and still not home but saw this and wanted to send prayers to you and little Lisi as well.:grouphug: So sorry about the gum and hoping she just stuck it under one of your chairs.:w00t: As for the flights - I agree. Everything happens for a reason. Remember when I was going to Paris and the volcano blew in Iceland and all flights were cancelled. We ended up shifting our vacation dates, and because of that, had the most perfect weather. If it was our original date it would have been rainy and cold. So know there's a divine reason why your flight was cancelled. Keep us posted. 

Jackie - I think it's low season in HH so don't sweat it yet until Sandi finds out more.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Murphy's Law!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, agree w/Susan. . . something may work out yet & I so don't want to miss having you & your sis & the babies. We have our youngest daughter arrive Sat. her in-laws arriving shortly after you leave & the day they leave DH's sis & DH are coming for a week. How can I mess up so many people's schedules? Easy, just ask Lufthansa!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- sending lots of prayers for Liesel. And it seems like your flight to the U.S. is continuing to run into snags. I'm praying that you will have a flight in plenty of time -- and this time I'm not going to uncross my fingers until I know that you're safely on U.S. Soil

(I also just created a sticky about Xylitol Poisoning -- just provided the link that Marj gave. Feel free to add to it.)


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor Sandi! At least you have a sense of humor-- which I'm sure you need about now!

I've checked out Expedia and there is plenty of availability, so I am definitely not stressed and please don't be on our behalf, either. I know things will work out the way they are supposed to. I'm just as excited as a kid at Christmas to be going to this wonderful meetup, and these glitches are not concerning me in the least, so fear not. We'll just keep praying and I know something great will happen!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Jackie---I appreciate your attitude. If you need to in the end it will work to find something, just give it a day or two to settle first. I made an appt. today to have my two groomed on the 14th there so may need to cancel that. . . no biggie. I do feel badly for my daughter, etc. but it isn't a life threatening thing so I won't get bent out of shape over that either. I will stay calm & eat chocolate! I know that I am God's "beloved" and that makes this whole can of worms so much easier to weather. . . who knows why things happen? 
If I get to the HH meet-up I look forward to all of it, if not, I take it for the best. I am content & really now, off to bed. Good night!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Sandi, so sorry to hear that you are dealing with even more stress! Praying that little Liesl will not have any effect at all from the gum. Maybe she just barely had it in her mouth and didn't like the taste. Also, praying that your flight situation will get resolved soon.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh no~~~ I hope everything is Lright with Liesel. I never knew that sugar free stuff was bad for our fluffs. Liesel is in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sandi, I am just seeing this and pray that Liesl is doing well and that you are resting up for another day. I am with you, things happen for a reason and God knows that reason. Prayers with you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sandy, I am sending lots of prayers that Lisi has no ill effect from the gum. Hope your able to get a flight so that you can attend the HH meetup. You have had a really stressful time these last few weeks. Hope things turn the corner for you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sandi I am sorry to read about Liesel's little accident. Maybe it will turn out that she didn't actually ingest any of the gum. (Fingers and paws crossed.) I hope you get the flights arranged. Best of luck on all accounts.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sandi, how scary  I'll pray for Little Lisi and that she is 100% okay-- xylitol ingestion can be very frightening. I know you'll be watching her very closely for the next 12-48 hours... Hugs and prayers for you too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just gopt home 30 minutes ago and read this. How is little Liesel, I hope she's ok!

Prayers and hugs... You get some rest and take care of little Liesel and update us later ♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Sandi, I just saw this. I only recently read about xylitol, so I have nothing to add but prayers and lots of sympathy over the flight snafu. Most of all, I pray that Liesl will be fine!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am just seeing this and I will keep her in my prayers that all goes well and that nothing comes from her eatting that. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope Lisi has no effects from the gum. I also hope all works out for your trip, but you do have a really good attitude about everything.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandi, I can imagine how worried you are over Liesl. I join everyone else in prayers that she is OK.

I can assure you if Blazin Lips had found that briefcase, all contents would have been shipped to selected areas of his choice! If anything falls on the floor, he's on it before it hits the floor, carries, prances around with it before bringing it to me. Cracks me up. Just today, after writing a check to the yardguy, it blew off my lap onto the floor; Blaze had it and pranced around in a circle before delivering it to me. I apologized to the yardguy for the teethmarks in the check.

Hope your airline reservations work out for you - boy, when it rains, it pours.....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, hoping you're getting some sleep. Praying that Lisi is just fine and has no bad effects!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh Sandi, I can't believe you have Leisl worry about on top of everything else. I sure hope Leisl didn't get enough of the gum to do her any real harm. I will certainly pray all is well with her, and flights work out to HH.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thurs. AM in Greece & little Lisi appears to be absolutely fine! :smscare2::smscare2: She slept (after we finally went to bed this AM) & ate her breckie, played, pooped (no issues) & hasn't vomited! :aktion033:
Wish DH & I were doing that well! :smpullhair: He is in bed taking a nap after being up almost all night trying to re-book our flights. :smilie_tischkante: We are now (reluctantly) re-booked, but no seats together and only available was 9/11---which I had refused to fly before (I think we actually paid extra to get another flight after we got bounced after trying to book a gluten-free meal on our own. The travel guy had set up the tickets originally & because _*we*_ tried to do this ourselves it was deleted! I know, crazy.) :smmadder:
We are still flying to Charlotte & won't arrive at HH until Wed. afternoon. 

I am still trying to rebook my Austin flight---probably won't be able to do a maltese meet up there now either. :crying: My best US friend's mom is dying any hour now and I want to go and be w/her after HH. Please pray rayer: that I can arrange a ticket that would be just right for being w/her. By the time we are finished in HH it will probably be just about the right amount of time to be w/her. 
So HH is, God willing (hopefully no bad weather on the east coast), going to be a go & Lisi will be there in all of her mischievousness. :innocent:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

just a note quickly before work here....great news that nothing has happened to Lisi, and so sorry to hear about your friend's mom. I hope your travel plans work out without any more problems. let us know Lisi does today.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sandi I am so happy to hear all is well!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad your baby is doing OK this morning! They can certainly give us a scare, can't they?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news, Sandi!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Liesl is doing good this morning. Can't wait to see see next week. Will continue to keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear that Lisi is fine and acting her normal self. Now you can concentrate on that soon to be born grandbaby!!!! :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sandi, just now seeing this. I am so glad that Liesel is doing well today and hopefully you get that flight that you need!!! Hilton Head is calling your name!!!! Enjoy your husband's birthday!!!!:chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So glad to hear Lisi is doing good. What a scare! Happy to hear about your flight even though I know you didn't want to fly on 9/11. It will be just fine! Hopefully you'll get your flight sorted out for Austin. Sorry to hear this news about your friend's mom. Your friend and her mom are in my prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Goodness, Sandi! I'm just seeing this, but I'm do glad Lisi is doing well. Paxton did the same thing last year when he was small. My vet said not to worry, although I was freaking out. He was fine and had no issues.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi, I just want to reassure you that Lisi may not have any vomiting or diarrhea..Rose and Lily both have gotten into sugarless gum before along with the foil..although not much was consumed before I caught them. There were no adverse effects and both of them are tiny like Liesl.. "stay calm and eat chocolate"..big hugs!!:grouphug::grouphug:rayer::wub: I'm sorry, just now seeing this..I am glad to learn Lisi is okay!! Remember to keep your focus on Christ, and not on your circumstances...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sandi, sooo glad Lisi is doing okay this morning and your tickets have been re-booked!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, Sandi - you must have nerves of steel. All of this madness would have sent a lesser woman such as me over the edge! I hope it is smooth sailing for you from here on out! Lisi, you are a naughty puppy! You stay out of trouble young lady!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sandi i'm happy to hear that Lisi is doing well and that you were able to rebook your flight. I'll continue prayers that booking a flight to Austen will be uneventful and that you are there when you need to be and will also keep your friend's mom and your friend in my prayers.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Sandi, I'm so glad to hear that Liesl is doing well today, and that you have your flights to HH re-booked. I hope that you don't have too many problems getting to Austin, but I think you two need to take a few hours to just relax!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Oh, Sandi - you must have nerves of steel. All of this madness would have sent a lesser woman such as me over the edge! I hope it is smooth sailing for you from here on out! Lisi, you are a naughty puppy! You stay out of trouble young lady!


I'm with Celeta on this! I would not have any hair left! I'm so glad things are better today Sandi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> I'm with Celeta on this! I would not have any hair left! I'm so glad things are better today Sandi!


:smrofl:
Well, I don't have much left---just got home from the salon & she took more off than I had planned! As we say w/the pups, it is just hair and it will grow back!
And today is DH's b-day so we plan to relax tonight, esp. since we are not flying out at 4:30 AM tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Phew...I had a lot of reading to do before I came to the part where Lisi is her normal feisty self and you got a flight. Thank God all is well...or at least okay.:grouphug::aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sandy, I am so happy to hear that Lisi seems to be fine after her little escapade. Happy too that you were able to get tickets to HH. Take a break today and sit back and relax. You need a little stress relief. Have a safe trip to the states and don't forget to bring your camera. You know those of us who won't be at HH want pictures, and pictures and more pictures.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad that lisi is doing well. Now things just have to settle down, and you and Dwight get to have some peaceful time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

My goodness..so glad to hear lisie is ok. How frightening! I hope your time in HH is relaxing. Wish Rocky and I could have made it! Maybe next year!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sandi, so happy all is okay. I know how frightening that is. I bet your looking forward to some relaxation for sure.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- so glad that Lisi is doing fine, that you have your flights rebooked and I'm continuing to pray that everything goes well.

So sorry to hear about your friend's mother. It's so hard to watch our loved ones decline and I think, imho, that losing your mother is the hardest. And I've been through them all.

As I've said before -- I'm not going to stop my prayers until I know that you're safely on U.S. soil. 

And I'm also sending prayers that your daughter has an easy delivery and you soon have your precious, healthy grandbaby.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all and we count on those prayers! Heaven knows we need them. 
Grand-baby is still in the oven & cooking away! DD is happy to keep baby inside, warm & snug until baby is ready to enter time & space! She isn't planning on anything except waiting! We, of course, are eager!
I pray all goes well & we meet some of you this next week-end. I am "staying calm by eating dark chocolate. . . and prayers!"


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you all and we count on those prayers! Heaven knows we need them.
> Grand-baby is still in the oven & cooking away! DD is happy to keep baby inside, warm & snug until baby is ready to enter time & space! She isn't planning on anything except waiting! We, of course, are eager!
> I pray all goes well & we meet some of you this next week-end. I am "staying calm by eating dark chocolate. . . and prayers!"


 Chocolate is always good for what ails you....but a little wine might also help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

As usual, I am just now seeing this. Sorry about Lisi, but glad she's doing fine. Go with Pat's wine suggestion, it always works for me! See you soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> As usual, I am just now seeing this. Sorry about Lisi, but glad she's doing fine. Go with Pat's wine suggestion, it always works for me! See you soon.


I think I "whined" enough last night for a long, long time! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad everything is working out-- if not exactly how you planned it, it still will work fine. Just remember who the master planner is and rest in that 

So you will be in HH on the twelfth? I can never get date and time changes right, lol. If that's so and you need a little time to yourselves while settling in, let me know and I'll book a hotel for the 13th-- it's no problem at all!

I'm flying out one week from today! I'm so excited! It's a good thing I'm going to be busy during this last week because otherwise I'd be driving myself crazy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No Jackie, we are fine w/you coming when you arrive! The only issue is *IF for some reason we get delayed,* then you could not get in---so I will try to remember to PM you or post here when we actually arrive! I don't think weather will hamper us, but who knows what might happen along the way? When does your sis come? 
I have a grooming appt. w/both dogs on the 14th so I need to be there on time!
'Looking forward to a wonderful wk-end w/so many special people. 
And yes, I am in the hands of the Master Planner. Thank you for that special reminder! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tanner's Mom said:


> As usual, I am just now seeing this. Sorry about Lisi, but glad she's doing fine. Go with Pat's wine suggestion, it always works for me! See you soon.


Marti, have you tried the chocolate wine? :drinkup: I know it sounds disgusting, but it is wonderful. Kind of like a chocolate Brandy Alexander. So smooth, but you can hurt yourself with it. You know, you want to get up from your chair but your legs don't wanna work. That kind of hurt yourself. :HistericalSmiley: I will bring some so you can try it.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Sandi prayers for little lis xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My sister is coming on Friday evening. I'm excited since I haven't seen her since my mom passed away. I keep telling her she needs to be an SM'er because she has a Malti-poo! 

Keep me updated, and even if things change last minute, there is such open availability I won't have any problem getting a hotel room. 

Pat, chocolate wine sounds so good! I'm a chocoholic, so I need to find where they sell that! I rarely drink tho so I would have to be extra careful! Wine does help when I get back or neck spasms, so it's medicinal


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Sandi I just saw this and I'm so glad Lisel is OK and things are starting to fall into place. Only one week until HH - hooray! arty:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sandi, I'm sorry I'm just now seeing this  . Give the little sweetie kiss from Belle and I. HH is going to be SO relaxing for you, so keep your eyes on the prize!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

There is nothing more difficult than the emotional stress of having a sick little one, so glad she is ok.


----------

